# 100 hp wood lathe



## jteagle6977 (Dec 26, 2012)

Leave to a crazy canauk to come up with something like this.

[video=youtube]http://<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P4qB6n1cm04" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 26, 2012)

Not to mention the emperors new cloths, but is there a link here?


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 27, 2012)

I think this is the right link. Looks like something right off of the Red Green show.

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/P4qB6n1cm04[/video]


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 27, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> I think this is the right link. Looks like something right off of the Red Green show.
> 
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/P4qB6n1cm04[/video]



Strange. The link is there in the post but it doesn't show up. Not sure what that is all about.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 27, 2012)

Couldn't find a 100 HP wood lathe, but did find a 150...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4qB6n1cm04


----------



## phinds (Dec 27, 2012)

Gadzooks! I sure do get the "don't try this at home"


----------

